# Useless Billy done caught some catfish on someone else's noodle #333



## rydert (Jun 1, 2015)

he don't know proper eddicate..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 1, 2015)

oh my....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 1, 2015)

^^^^ my first post in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 1, 2015)

^^^^ my second post in herra


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

You don't mess with another mans juggs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You don't mess with another mans juggs



This, it could get you shot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Got me a new telephone contact, cant wait to call it in the middle of the night, ring ring


----------



## rydert (Jun 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Got me a new telephone contact, cant wait to call it in the middle of the night, ring ring



PM it to me.......late phone calls make me giggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder if bo$$ downloaded one of those custom ring tones to his new smarty pants phone?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Last post, lock it down.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Way I mist?? Somebody ben messen wit hillbillys noodlefish?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

HEY!!!! First post in herra!!! Great Title Dert!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm mad and I'm a gonna whup all y'all just on general principles.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

City Billys don't like people who catch catfishes on jugs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll pm it to ya dirt but ya cant tell where ya got it from.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

I love jugs, i check erry one i can get my hands on.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Honk Honk!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I love jugs, i check erry one i can get my hands on.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Darn, Errbody left!! He gone!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya'll must checkin yer jugs or noodling or upsetting city folks while they is tryin to fish..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll just holt it down in Hera.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

All alone!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Gonna try to get.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

The first.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop up in hera!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

HAHAHA... Got it. I was worried there for a second!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought Slow as Mud may sneak in and steal it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

This is boring...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya'll be useful. You should be shamed of yoseff


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

It's 4:44..... that's good luck right. I should make a wish.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Carp to late, now it's 4:45.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

It's only 443 hera


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

your clocks wrong.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

hooty hoot is hera


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

nice flop Honkey


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

say something hooty hoot


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

we don't bite


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> nice flop Honkey



Thanks Karun!!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

I gots to go honkey, your in charge now.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty hoot!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I gots to go honkey, your in charge now.



Very Scary!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Tarnation, I may get 2 flops...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope ya'll have to catch up reading this stuff. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Howdy folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Almost


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll just keep going.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

What?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Time?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

time to go, later folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Frozen pizza night.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wasnt trying flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Mud run stolt it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Good post loved it


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt trying flop



Carp.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry Honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Migs...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've yet to post in hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Honkey



That's why I fared ya...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not really though
Nitram would of been proud


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey honkey and nofuzz


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Not really though
> Nitram would of been proud



I doubt it..lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Bye for real this time


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

So many indawindows runnin through my head with all this noodle an jug talk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 1, 2015)

Greetings mud K and Kayran


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

He'da stolt it from you!!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I should prolly seek my entertainment elsewhere til this urge ebbs


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I have no comment on that comment oops.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I should prolly seek my entertainment elsewhere til this urge ebbs



Don't be scared oops..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Matt, How was your readin?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Y'all call that useles


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Y'all should be ashamed


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

That was nothing


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Booyah.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

If only the five second rule was a 4 second rule.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey T


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Carp.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I personally don't see anything wrong with jug fishin at the landin. It will sharpen your boatin skills movin in and out of the lines and jugs.. But, that's just me..


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I may have a replacement welder


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Yo, techn0matt!


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Your services are no longer needed


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Unless my buddy pulls a billy


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Then I will be crawling back


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Not having much luck finding 3x3 angle iron for 41" long. I found some 32" though.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Gonna have to go to a metal shop I guess


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Your services are no longer needed



That was down right mean.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

May just walk around a job sight tonight.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Gonna have to go to a metal shop I guess



What you weldin Matt?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Good un


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Just making a bracket to mount a tool box on my trailer tongue


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOO. I go to the beach in 2 weeks..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just making a bracket to mount a tool box on my trailer tongue



Gotcha. I'm assuming for ratchet straps and what not.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

I Bolted on some old Ammo boxes on mine. I knew if I put something big on there I would fill it up with all kinds of unnecessary mess.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Unnecessary mess= added tongue weight..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 1, 2015)

Cyl.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Later Honkey.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

So close


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Gotcha. I'm assuming for ratchet straps and what not.



I need a place to put my reeb and drugs


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I musta hurt T's feelings


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey fuzzy


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the tool box, just need a piece of angle iron along the back side to support it.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

I see hooty hoot didn't post


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

cyl dranking time.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey. That's all I got


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> cyl dranking time.



Woo hoo


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I found a paid of old bone cutters in my truck when I got home. Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

They looked worn out anyway.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Hurt right now.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't worry T, I'll let you build me a boat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Nap time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

I need a tool box on my tractor trailer, but don't know how or who to get er done.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

It would be nice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Its just a dream....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

For a gud time call... Bo$$ ###-###-####
Been putten this everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I need a tool box on my tractor trailer, but don't know how or who to get er done.



There is a place around Two Egg that sells such items. Or at least there used to be. You will prolly need to get the tracta and trailer first though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Used to be a good oyster bar in Two Egg too. You could sit in there while they installed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

They serve cold beer too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

2 egg isdead purdy much.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 2 egg isdead purdy much.



They prolly call it One Egg now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> This is the tool box, just need a piece of angle iron along the back side to support it.



What are you going to be working on with the tools Matt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> For a gud time call... Bo$$ ###-###-####
> Been putten this everywhere.



I just called it. It Went to some guy named Charlie's  voicemail


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

^^ good time flop^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty Hoot !


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Road work


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 1, 2015)

Just read my first useless Billy thread. Still don't know what it is about.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Breaking news.



http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/23818558/georgia-man-uses-tractor-to-kill-5-foot-rattler


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Just read my first useless Billy thread. Still don't know what it is about.



You will fit in good then


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok>


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Just read my first useless Billy thread. Still don't know what it is about.



Neither do we


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

I bet that made a big belt


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

A plastic tool box. Just put some wood planks down. Decking board.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/23818558/georgia-man-uses-tractor-to-kill-5-foot-rattler



they said Nutnut was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and 2 ft tall.

that is hurtful


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they said Nutnut was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and 2 ft tall.
> 
> that is hurtful



The comments under the article had me lol'ing


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

We are having gang shootings in Tally. I hope no police shoot any of them. Don't want no violence.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We are having gang shootings in Tally. I hope no police shoot any of them. Don't want no violence.



Hands up, don't shoot


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

MT+ gotta have somewhere to tote his bolt cutters and prybar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

School is out so I know there will be more kids on the screets


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

U could hide some deer in that big tool box.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

We could get a covered trailer & have a moble skinning shed while road hunten. Just sayen. Choot, drag in skin while still road hunten.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Coolers, gut buckets & beer.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone seen any yearlings yet


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Ove corse U in matt, U the DD fer this operation.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/23818558/georgia-man-uses-tractor-to-kill-5-foot-rattler



I think he can make more than one belt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

We'll have dave runnin blocker in a suped up ford ranger.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

those coments were hurtful


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

hooter hoot will fit right in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Think of all the insurance money we will save for the average werken man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Flo would bail us out "IF" we get caught.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Ove corse U in matt, U the DD fer this operation.



Not any more, I fell off the wagon.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

My phone doesn't show comments


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Not any more, I fell off the wagon.



Don't worry Matt I aint been able
to get on the wagon to fall off.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

Only gots 5 1/2 hours more
for grandson to be born on my dad's 
birthday


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Do a YouTube search for magnet bottle shop shooting. It happened yesterday about 3 miles from my house


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

Daughter born on 30th
her first son on the 31st both of may
would have been nice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

Didn't look like he even tried to
get any money.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

This idjit killed the owner and a patron then went and shot his parents and got in a shootout with the Leo and they killed him


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's just sad


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know what's wrong with 
people anymore.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

I told my daughter to go jogging
I don't think she thought that was funny.
Oh well.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Do a YouTube search for magnet bottle shop shooting. It happened yesterday about 3 miles from my house



saw it on the news last night


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

did the parents survive?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Didn't look like he even tried to
> get any money.



He owed a tab and went to put more on his tab and the owner asked for his Id and kept it and told him when he payed his tab he could have it back. He went and got a gun and did that


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

When she starts cleanin.. It's time


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> did the parents survive?



As far as I know there going to be ok


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://m.newtoncitizen.com/news/2015/may/31/two-killed-in-rockdale-county-liquor-store/


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

My roofer's college roommate owned the building which housed the liquor store, said he refused to cash a check for him earlier due to no ID, bystander shot the liquor owners wife while trying to stop the guy.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> When she starts cleanin.. It's time



She started that two weeks ago


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Even if someone in there was carrying they'd a had to be pretty quick to stop him.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

she was two centermeters dialated Friday
60% defaced and head engaged.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

News said mom and dad in stable condition. Dad shot in head and in stable condition? Lucky man.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

really lucky


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Crazy


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

fixing to storm hera


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

the gangs all hera


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

well most of it


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey ¼pro


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Where's Fuzzy and Bo$$?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> My roofer's college roommate owned the building which housed the liquor store, said he refused to cash a check for him earlier due to no ID, bystander shot the liquor owners wife while trying to stop the guy.



Hadn't heard those details. There's a convenience store in that building that I go to most every day. A little to close to home


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

His roommate owns the convenience store, I got all this second hand, could be hearsay.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Semi pro Goin to be a regular in the billy thread?


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 1, 2015)

Yello????


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> His roommate owns the convenience store, I got all this second hand, could be hearsay.



That's how I got my info. My son has some friends next door to the store. Sad situation. Owner was a good guy. When I buy liquer that's where I would get it


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I been getting a lot of very strange phone calls.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't what is wrong with those people. They end up saying hurtful things to me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey kmaxwell


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't be a stranger


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty Hoot done left after one post


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

ok guy's I need some fresh air, later


----------



## karen936 (Jun 1, 2015)

nite yall


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Just for giggles, Google your screen name...............


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2015)

Now I know why P'nut had rattlesnake wrangler under his name.  Thanks, MT.  That was very useful.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2015)

LAter Krun, hope all goes well with the grand young'n


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Bo$$, Nic said Two Egg is now no egg.................dried up..........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

That pnut just soon kill a rattler with a tracta as look at it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought Nutnut was bigger...............


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$, Nic said Two Egg is now no egg.................dried up..........



You ever been to Two Egg Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey, I must be short too,to,two,2,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You ever been to Two Egg Dave?



No but if Nic says his chicken dips snuff, I believe there is Bruton under her wing..........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty this thread is a place to tell tall tales and keep up with that useless and worthless Billy. You prolly know a Billy, He is the type that cant hold a job, don't pay back loans, been known to take 5 too many drinks and is not to picky bout personal hygiene. We also make other types of useless post too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Billy has also been known to borrow stuff without permission.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2015)

Very useful intro, bo$$, but, I think most those who peruse here get stuck half-way through page one and rarely make it to such things.........I know I used to open these threads up, scratch my head, and move along.......


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Assumed permission Bo$$...........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2015)

Billy like checkin' jugs that don't belong to him, sez he just wants to see whut a fish looks like


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 1, 2015)

But typing "same something so n so" is always a good time.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Very useful intro, bo$$, but, I think most those who peruse here get stuck half-way through page one and rarely make it to such things.........I know I used to open these threads up, scratch my head, and move along.......



All you need to do to catch on to this thread is being generally useless.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey now just saw billy at the corner with a sign that read need reebs


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty Hoot is back


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

YOu know any Billys Hooty?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooty hoot knows how to noodle the right way


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

He left cause mark scared him away


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

I was trying to be hospitable


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Bruce is a gurl?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Round two of the beer can burgers.. If you don't use premium reebs.. Like I make my wife use.. They ain't worth a carp


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Kim is pregnant, Southwest?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bruce is a gurl?



Didn't they use to institutionalize those types?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Round two of the beer can burgers.. If you don't use premium reebs.. Like I make my wife use.. They ain't worth a carp



Fancy pants beer


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I want to see a picture of those beer can burgers after they are done.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Do you need a full or empty beer can?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Do they taste anything like beer can chicken.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Fancy pants beer



I didn't wanna come rit out n say it but.. Can't hide money




KyDawg said:


> I want to see a picture of those beer can burgers after they are done.



Will do!


KyDawg said:


> Do you need a full or empty beer can?



I wouldn't know.. I make Mrs oops make em.. I just cook em


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do they taste anything like beer can chicken.



That all depends on how many you consume durin the cookin process


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I was hoping you would say empty oops. And that you could only use a can one time. That would give me an excuse to empty out some beer cans. Heck I would have a cook out and invite erebody I know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Wonder if you could do the same thing on a hot dog?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was hoping you would say empty oops. And that you could only use a can one time. That would give me an excuse to empty out some beer cans. Heck I would have a cook out and invite erebody I know.



That is what I said.. I sent it via smartphone.. You're jus not used to it yet


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Reeb number 1 and I feel warm


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Reeb number 1 and I feel warm



Did you not have one this weekend.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Mtech bout tipsy after that first Juan


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, i've done my good deed for the month and went with my wife to her church group supper. I made some deer poppers and they tore thru them like a pack of hyena's on a broken legged zebra. The guys that hunted, all asked if it was backstrap and the ones that didn't, all said it was tyhe best they ever had. It was a roast.
I swear, i think the reason most people don't like deer meat is because it came off a stanky rutting buck.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

http://m.rockdalecitizen.com/news/2...3 KB) jpg.gif image.jpg (122.3 KB) le-county/


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

That's some more to the conyers shooting


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

All bout the prep-werk.. Bama. If you soak a rut buck.. He tastes the same


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i've done my good deed for the month and went with my wife to her church group supper. I made some deer poppers and they tore thru them like a pack of hyena's on a broken legged zebra. The guys that hunted, all asked if it was backstrap and the ones that didn't, all said it was tyhe best they ever had. It was a roast.
> I swear, i think the reason most people don't like deer meat is because it came off a stanky rutting buck.



I know lots of people that wont try it if they know it is deer.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Said page not found.. Guth. Is that me or you? My phones actin funny


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Or they had some one over cook it


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you not have one this weekend.


He celebrated his pig killin


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Over cooked deer is like shoe learher


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

And saw dust


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Might be me. First time I posted a link


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Leather and saw dust are not very tasty


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks out


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine said page not found but clicked on home and it's there


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Leather and saw dust are not very tasty



My cows seemed to enjoy my shoes when they ate them.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Some friends asked to take my 8½ year old son to Daytona beach with them next month. I really trust these people, but I'm not sure what I think about it. What would y'all do? I trust the people taking him, I don't trust him, and they might not be used to having to keep such a close eye on their kid.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

My son is in his own world, if he wants to go to a neighbors house, he just goes, doesn't ask, and doesn't tell anyone, he just disappears until we find him or get a text.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

You got to make that call Matt. I know it is a tough one, but you are the only one here that knows your kid and the people taking him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess I was over protective of my children, but I was like you, I knew pretty much how they were when they were with me and how they were with other people.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe shock collars Matthew Technical..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2015)

My Mom still won't let me go anywhere . .


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I guess I was over protective of my children, but I was like you, I knew pretty much how they were when they were with me and how they were with other people.



Me too bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Gut and Bigs pushed Matt off the wagon


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Mom still won't let me go anywhere . .



Because you are a troubled child............


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

If he woulda fell off earlier, we coulda got drunk together at Mguires in Destin. I felt bad I was the only one drunk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Mom still won't let me go anywhere . .



You don't need to out roaming midst the general Public.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

If I go anywhere the wife makes me take Odell with me.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

It was very hard not to drink at mcquires. Their reeb is awesome.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I guess I was over protective of my children, but I was like you, I knew pretty much how they were when they were with me and how they were with other people.



I know I gotta let his leash out, but every time I do, I regret it. I really don't like being a strict parent, and when it comes to my daughter I have to push her to do stuff. 

He is an awesome kid, but truly lives in his own world, just does whatever he wants when he wants. The school lost him for almost two hours this year because he just felt like going to the library and reading. Didn't ask, just walked out of class unnoticed and somehow made it into the library unnoticed. Lol 

I'm scared he will decide to walk to the beach and swim without asking and get lost or worse.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

I was asked to go to a summer camp when I was 8 y/o.. My parents let me. I had a good time. The camp leader brought me home after it was over. My parents had moved an left no forward address.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know I gotta let his leash out, but every time I do, I regret it. I really don't like being a strict parent, and when it comes to my daughter I have to push her to do stuff.
> 
> He is an awesome kid, but truly lives in his own world, just does whatever he wants when he wants. The school lost him for almost two hours this year because he just felt like going to the library and reading. Didn't ask, just walked out of class unnoticed and somehow made it into the library unnoticed. Lol
> 
> I'm scared he will decide to walk to the beach and swim without asking and get lost or worse.



Yea. He may be a little young to let him go if he does that. The other parents would probably flip out and not be able to enjoy their vacation


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Because you are a troubled child............




True.




KyDawg said:


> You don't need to out roaming midst the general Public.





I always wear my helmet.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I was asked to go to a summer camp when I was 8 y/o.. My parents let me. I had a good time. The camp leader brought me home after it was over. My parents had moved an left no forward address.



  You got abandoned like Joe Dirt


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

Another time I was taken my finals for 8th grade & I caught my Dad coping some of my answers.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Don't think it's you boss is worried about


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Let him go  he will grow from the experience


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yea. He may be a little young to let him go if he does that. The other parents would probably flip out and not be able to enjoy their vacation



The mom asked for him to go, she is a special ed teacher at his school and her son and mine are good friends and have been in boyscouts together since 1 st grade. She asked about my son going because she knows he is a strong swimmer and has beach knowledge due to us going so often. She knows him very well and knows how he is, and I trust her, and the husband. I'm just very nervous and scared, my wife immediately said yes, so maybe I'm just being to over protective.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't let my daughters out of my sight on the other hand


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

My mom said I was special too


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

She also called me Ed all the time my name ain't Ed


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Let him go  he will grow from the experience



I agree, this is always been, and still is my attitude, but then he teaches me different constantly.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm calling her right now


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

They learn mat


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Fall down the stairs once you try not to do it again


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

When we first met her she said she is a sped teacher. I guess its an official term now. As kids, that was a word we used as an insult other kids. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok I changed my mind Matt. Let him go


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Is the mom hot Matt?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

I will go then


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Yes



Ok here's the plan. Let Matt Jr go. Tell him to take plenty of pics on the beach, especially of his friends Mom and tell him to text them to you so you can share with Billy's.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

My mom still says I'm special


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

How's that sound?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Mark got shoes


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Ish


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

I was special kid also, on the short bus the bus driver would let me open the door for other kids to get on & off.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Shoes


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol, he would rat me out. Him and his sister are a snitch, I can't trust either won.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

My mom said i should still wear my helmet


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

It can be a good way for you and Jr to bond Matt. It can be y'all's little secret and Mrs Mattech will never know


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

Jr will crack under pressure


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Where's Scrapy been?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy getting serious with his new gf.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Me mighta got married


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 1, 2015)

woooooooooWoo


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Every time I've told em not to tell momma they go right to her and blab. Don't trust em as far as I can throw em anymore.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope scrappy and od'd on viagra


----------



## oops1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope it loads.. Here's the did product Bo$$. Forgot to take a fresh oft da grill shot all primed and prepped.. That's after we dun got n em.. You should try em.. Bo$$. My new favorite.. Gotta take out the trash and warsh.. Oops out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Surely he knows to call the Dr after four hours unless he doesn't watch tv


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks good oops


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice ooops


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Guth, I forgot a half roll of toilet paper in the outhouse, can you get it for me and put it up, I'll get it from you next time.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Or if you don't mind paying shipping, mail it to me.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Speaking of mailing, bo$$, I forgot I had something to mail you. Hopefully I can get it out tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

What all you got on there opps?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Day one of my month on registrations. All done finally.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

They look good from here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Day one of my month on registrations. All done finally.



Did you have some from across the pond trying to sneak by you Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Where have you been Scrapy?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Give me your password, I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Unnecessary mess= added tongue weight..



Tongue flops but don't say nut'n= useless mess.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't think that will happen Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Robert very protective of his password.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

We thought you ditched us for good Scraps


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Had a knock on the door today and it was a preacher inviting us to visit his church. Nothing unusual about it until he said the church was in Ft Wayne Indiana. Pretty good haul from here. I thanked him and he went on to the next house.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I would have to get up at 2 am to make it there on time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you have some from across the pond trying to sneak by you Robert.



Sri lanka, Russia, United Saudi Emirates, and Romania. They must really like the Outdoor Cafe and Hog Hunting.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Had a knock on the door today and it was a preacher inviting us to visit his church. Nothing unusual about it until he said the church was in Ft Wayne Indiana. Pretty good haul from here. I thanked him and he went on to the next house.



He been drankin and got off coarse?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sri lanka, Russia, United Saudi Emirates, and Romania. They must really like the Outdoor Cafe and Hog Hunting.



Let em in Robert and restrict them to the Bmilly thread. We will confuse them so bad they would never try again. Plus we need a little international flavor in here. Closest thing we got to that now is Martin.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> We thought you ditched us for good Scraps



Allright,Allright, All Right!!! Weekends at the beach don't get no better.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy you should put in a Vacation request when you are gone that long.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Pnut up in here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Allright,Allright, All Right!!! Weekends at the beach don't get no better.



Pics?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Pics?


 absolutely not. I got better sense. It was moonlight anyway.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy you should put in a Vacation request when you are gone that long.



Can I do that after the fact? I had no idea I would get gon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Can I do that after the fact? I had no idea I would get gon.



Well you at least call in, we are kinda short handed around here since Billy quit.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well you at least call in, we are kinda short handed around here since Billy quit.


 Billy quit??


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Billy quit??



He did after we stopped his access to the cooler.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He did after we stopped his access to the cooler.



No wonder then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Night, y'all.
Got to get up at 0515.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2015)

Later Pookie !!



Gonna be one big mess out here after this rain.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He did after we stopped his access to the cooler.


That idea about putting the cooler on a slant then did not work out?  
Bein on a slant he would have to hold the cooler door open with one arm, and bein he only got one arm could not snatch a beer.  Or was that just another of my inventions that came to naught cause it wasn't tried out?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Night Robert.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks mt!!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hay ereboty!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Y'all got me lolin big time!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

Whatever I left in a pot on the stove was startin to kick up a fuss when I got home. I dumped it out back for the foxes and they walked around it a few times. Now I got a possum coming too. Not a big possum , just a mediocre.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Specially mag and big giving hawt mom advice!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

That looks good ooops! I like the mater on top!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 1, 2015)

lol in a walk


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Me mighta got married


 I'll have you know I stayed semi sober.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I need to parch some Chula peanuts.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I need to parch some Chula peanuts.



For months that ain't got an R in it, they are boiled only, for me.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Herro


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> For months that ain't got an R in it, they are boiled only, for me.



That's fine if you can get green ones. Not available up here.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I forgot how good teen tatsed and how good it makes me feel


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol ing


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

I been catching up on my jug etiquette.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

I know I should not handle anybody's else's jugs.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mt's drunk.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm rite there with you mt!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I forgot how good teen tatsed and how good it makes me feel


 Me too Mat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Whats up Pnut?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Last reeb though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mt's drunk.



Reckon he will become a leader?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That's fine if you can get green ones. Not available up here.


 Ain't Virginia the peanut State?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hay bo$$, TP, K, scrapy, big, mt!


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Lol


..


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey rattlesnake wranglerer, wrangled any rattlesnakes lately?


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

T didn't take his meds


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Flop, suckas.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I could close this un out


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Ain't Virginia the peanut State?



May be, but I live in Kentucky.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol  He got both arms.
> 
> 
> ..



He got both arms Mattech.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I live in the Bluegrass state, but I have yet to see any Blue grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I did get married in Virginia.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Whoever named bluegrass bluegrass is color blind Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I forgot how good teen tatsed and how good it makes me feel



I havent forgot.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

I took my meds, but about 3 hrs late.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Not teen reeb, really bad typo^^^^


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> May be, but I live in Kentucky.


 Ya'll ain't got a greyhound? Nextdoor neighbors lest I done lost my geograghy along with my Virginity.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Why did you do that T


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Almost forgot mine T. I think I need to take a double dose to make up for it.


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

Y'all watch american genius on national geographic channel? Really cool show, just was about the airplane invention.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Ya'll ain't got a greyhound? Nextdoor neighbors lest I done lost my geograghy along with my Virginity.



I live in the far West end of Kentucky, the Peanut grounds of Virginia are in the east end of Virginia. I have drove over there several times and it takes bout 12 hours.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I can get to South Georgia quicker.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Why did you do that T



I got home late and just forgot.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 1, 2015)

BeD time! Cyl! Lolin!


----------



## mattech (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm ready for bed to, c yall


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I live in the far West end of Kentucky, the Peanut grounds of Virginia are in the east end of Virginia. I have drove over there several times and it takes bout 12 hours.


 Wooooo no wonder. My daddy was from up near the NC line and never got good boilded Peanuts till he got down here in CC Camp days.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I took my meds, but about 3 hrs late.


 I did not get my baby aspirin today. You reckon it will keep till tomorrow? 

If not, I'll take a BC and come back strong.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

They sell them Peanut patch ones that are in a crock up here. They are not very good. I have ate the canned ones and they aint bad. I don't know what they do to them in the stores.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Pnut I got Virgil home bout 4 oclock this morning from the hospital. They said he was having severe muscle spasm's. Gave him some Pills and they must have worked cause I like to never got him out of the truck. He was sound asleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Just me and Scrapy now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Gonna be just Scrapy here in a few minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope matt don't have a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Y'all watch american genius on national geographic channel? Really cool show, just was about the airplane invention.


 My new gf can tell you all about it. She flys for SouthWest. We are members of the you know what club.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Y'all watch american genius on national geographic channel? Really cool show, just was about the airplane invention.



That was very interesting. Did not know about Curtis and his contribution to flight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2015)

Think I heard a duck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2015)

I need to earn 'bout qwenty dollas . .


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They sell them Peanut patch ones that are in a crock up here. They are not very good. I have ate the canned ones and they aint bad. I don't know what they do to them in the stores.



Heaven Forbid. Canned Popeye Spinach is even a whole lot better.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess some folks can compare garden snap beans with garden fresh KyWonder string beans strung right. If you see a comparison  our taste buds ain't close on the same wavelength.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

story time . .


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope matt don't have a hangover tomorrow.


 Mat is back on the wagon. He is just staying away from us temporary.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

fifemohowas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

Moanin Fuzz ! 

'Bout got anudder one whupped !


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Live from breakfast


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I forgot how good teen tatsed and how good it makes me feel



Backing out of da Billy thread real quick like


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Morning.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

He meant reebs lol


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Mt feels like a teen again


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Backing out of da Billy thread real quick like



My iPhone does the same thing when I try to type reeb. Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mornin', all caught up now


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Live from the cube farm......lol'n at you guys


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

MT, I'd not let the young'n go if he has a wanderin' issue.  May not be ready for such adventures yet.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He meant reebs lol





mark-7mag said:


> My iPhone does the same thing when I try to type reeb. Lol



I know but it was an easy shot so I took it... I gotta take all the layups I can


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

morning


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

We've been lettin medium oops go to PSJ since he was 7 with some family friends. Only issue we have is his lack of interest in calling us. It stings a bit. I'd let him go.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ere'body different, I recon.  I def wouldn't let either young'n go on such a trip with anybody.  I guess I always think nobody would look after my young'n as well as I would, it's a trust thing I guess.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope Bo$$ likes the gift I FedEx'd him


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sure hope Odell don't get in it first


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Mernin!!!  Matty, let the kid go! My daughter had the same problem yours does and it's just having a mind of their own and their way of figuring things out. Besides he's gonna have his friend there to hangout and keep him company. Buy them some beach games to keep them occupied in their area of the beach...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy would pressure the hostin family to take all his kids.. Ask them why are they discriminating against his other wons.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

What have i missed


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What have i missed



TP got banded.. RIP.. Brotha.. RIP


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> TP got banded.. RIP.. Brotha.. RIP


I never really liked that fella anyways


Nitram4891 said:


> What I miss?



Hey Martin


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> What I miss?



Hey Nitram!!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram's back


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I contracted pig rabies this weekend.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I woke up foaming at the mouth, and attackedy wife.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

You should read the last billy thread Nitram, we had a good time this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

Man...yall done layed some pork down.  And cooled off in the river.  Man...I 've been moving boxes all weekend.  I am not missing the next juan!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

I must have it too.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I must have it too.



Lol'es


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Man...yall done layed some pork down.  And cooled off in the river.  Man...I 've been moving boxes all weekend.  I am not missing the next juan!



Speakin of movin, Tell her i said hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of movin, Tell her i said hey



LoL


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Honkey y'all been getting any rain??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

someone pewed pewed a big ol lil hog


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Been going around us errytime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

flp


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol ing x2


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

internet must be slow this morning ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Them lil hogs taste the best.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was very interesting. Did not know about Curtis and his contribution to flight.



Very interesting, it amazing how the wright brothers got the credit for flying the first plane, but pretty much sent down hill from there.really it sounded like greed costed them a lot.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey y'all been getting any rain??



Got a good one sunday but missed us yesterday. Douglas got 3.5 inches yesterday we got a few drops..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 2, 2015)

10:59


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Howdy


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

FedX left a package outside my door. Cant tell what was in it cause Odell had pretty much destroyed it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

They got some good looking money shots in the cooking forum. Just before lunch


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Boss u get that box of checks I sent


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Dues from uv mems


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> They got some good looking money shots in the cooking forum. Just before lunch



Makes me want to throw my sandwich away after seeing that


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Clob ^^ mems


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> FedX left a package outside my door. Cant tell what was in it cause Odell had pretty much destroyed it.



Hope the ice cream didn't melt


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Makes me want to drink for lunch


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy said it is hard to light a cigarette with a flame thrower.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> FedX left a package outside my door. Cant tell what was in it cause Odell had pretty much destroyed it.



Son of a gun... It was really nice too. WTG.. Odell. Dun rurnt Bo$$' B-Day surprise


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said it is hard to light a cigarette with a flame thrower.



Not if it's someone's else's


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

lolololin at K.^^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy Anniversary Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I am very angry with Odell, not his Birfday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Anniversary Bo$$



Thanks 03 it nice to see........ That You Cant Get Nothing Straight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Wrangler Ben Ben aka the Flash is in here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

I hongry.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

Hongry stolen flop^^^^^


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Anniversary Bo$$



lol-ed.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a country ham biscuit with some sorghum molasses you can have Hillbilly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Guess I will have to give it to Odell.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Had planned to ride over to Lake Barkley and fish a little today, but the weather has other plans.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

Thought I was gonna have a seal replaced on my steering gear box......  They called and said all the seals is bad.  Now I need a new gear box.  Gonna be ova $600 to get all that mess skraightened out


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

oh yea and they said the power steerin pump is leakin too 2 tu


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Thought I was gonna have a seal replaced on my steering gear box......  They called and said all the seals is bad.  Now I need a new gear box.  Gonna be ova $600 to get all that mess skraightened out



What kinda vehicle Hils??


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

98 chevy z71


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> oh yea and they said the power steerin pump is leakin too 2 tu



That all sounds fishy to me. Hard to explain both components on your power steering system are bad at the same time...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> 98 chevy z71



Oh, Nevermind....


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

When it rains it pours Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Caulk it hilsman


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Spray on sealent


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

JB weld


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Stop Leak


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Patch it up and sell it to a friend.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Oh, Nevermind....



Easy now!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Crack an egg in it.. Hils. You're welcome


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

About to pass by hilsman, listen for a honk


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Fix a flat.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought I was banded.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Headed to Elberton, I wonder if oops is up hera.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Darn


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy still working on his stand.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

That stand is bigger than my apartment


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I thought I was banded.



I pulled a coupla strangs for ya.



T.P. said:


> Headed to Elberton, I wonder if oops is up hera.



Only been that won time.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That stand is bigger than my apartment



It's bigger than my camper.. I'd use it as a bunkhouse/deer stand. Billy is way ahead of his time


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That all sounds fishy to me. Hard to explain both components on your power steering system are bad at the same time...



Had somebody tell me that my upper and lower idle arm were bad yesterday, can't seem to find a "upper" idle arm on google, found idle arm just fine.......I ain't gonna pay the dude to fix it until I figger out what the heck he is talking about.......


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

I ain't very good at mechanical things, so I tend to get ripped off every time I have something done to my truck.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Never have been able to get allignment right, and I've spent a couple thousand replacing various parts and I mow through some tires........


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

I usually service mine but needed the tires rotated this time so I carry it to local shop. Shop owner calls me and says upper ball joints are bad......replaced and realigned $539.00.....


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Had a fella replace a tensioner pulley once, after I had told him I had just replaced it a year ago and it wasn't the problem.......after he replaced it, he came in and said "yea, it was bad, but that wasn't your problem...."    Didn't know how not to pay the guy, so I did, just quit going to his shop........


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> ......replaced and realigned $539.00.....



My truck went in for an allignment yesterday, and that's when they tolt me they couldn't cause my idle arms were bad........I just gotta figger out if I really have 2 or just one.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy still working on his stand.



Will it have an elevator or lift, so as older people can hunt from it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy does cheap mechanic work and you don't mind waiting a couple of days he will supply the parts too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

It stinks not being able to work on vehicles, about all I can do is small stuff like oil, shocks, etc.  Don't trust myself with brakes.  I did replace my alternator last fall, which was cool.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

If I can do brakes... You can too.. JB. They ain't hard atall


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

It drives me nuts not being allowed to work on my company van, seeing how much is paid out for basic things. I remember having a break job done once, I was bored and walked around and saw my van unattended, looked at the front rotor and noticed the pads weren't seated behind a clip right so I popped it in. About two minutes later the guy showed up with his boss because he couldn't get the pad clipped in correct, I told him I saw it and fixed it. Lol they offered me a job. Another time I had to tell the guy how to balance the tires on my old truck with wide rims, I got offered a job then also. Lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My truck went in for an allignment yesterday, and that's when they tolt me they couldn't cause my idle arms were bad........I just gotta figger out if I really have 2 or just one.......



An idler arm is part of your steering linkage. never knew of a vehicle having 2. Control arm would be a different story though.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If I can do brakes... You can too.. JB. They ain't hard atall



They don't seem too difficult, but, I'm always worried I'll get it wrong.........I usually have a buddy do em for me in exchange for beer n BBQ.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

The hardest part of working on vehicles nowadays is having a computer to hook up and read the errors.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> An idler arm is part of your steering linkage. never knew of a vehicle having 2. Control arm would be a different story though.



Is the control arm also called a Pittman arm?  Cause I dun had that replaced a while back......


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> An idler arm is part of your steering linkage. never knew of a vehicle having 2. Control arm would be a different story though.



Yup, I had to change em on my truck a few years ago, found them real cheap on eBay and did it myself, then took it in for an alignment.  Saved a lot of money that way.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They don't seem too difficult, but, I'm always worried I'll get it wrong.........I usually have a buddy do em for me in exchange for beer n BBQ.



Do you give him the beer before or after he does your brakes?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Come tho think of it, my old truck has had darn near everything but the engine and transmission replaced, it seems........


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Pittman arm is the arm that comes off of the steering gear box


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Most people get ripped off when they have an alignment. I'm 41 and have probably had 10 alignments while owning probably 30 vehicles. Most of the time it is another issue causing a vehicle pull or uneven tire wear.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

What kind of truck jb?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Gettin awful useful up in hera


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Most people get ripped off when they have an alignment. I'm 41 and have probably had 10 alignments while owning probably 30 vehicles. Most of the time it is another issue causing a vehicle pull or uneven tire wear.



Yup, a lot of times worn out shocks.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Do you give him the beer before or after he does your brakes?



Lol'n, we drank a few while we're working on em, and a few more after, usually.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> What kind of truck jb?



GMC sierra 1500, 4x4


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Yup, a lot of times worn out shocks.



I just replaced my shocks on Sunday.......maybe after I replace all my different idle arms I won't need an allignment.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

If any of ya'll are around Dahlonega there is a great guy up there that is a mechanic Named David Lewis he is more into imports but he is a straight up guy..


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pittman arm is the arm that comes off of the steering gear box



Ok......so.....is that also the control arm?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Yup, a lot of times worn out shocks.



I can't count the times people would want an alignment and all they needed was 10 or 15 psi of air.. And some places would have done the alignment anyway.... smh.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ok......so.....is that also the control arm?



No.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> No.



Ok, thanks.  Then there will be at least one other arm to replace after I replace the idle arm, good to know.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Control arms are attached to the frame and the spindle. Control arm bushings will fail but usually after several years of service. You have a upper and lower control arm shaped almost like an A Some call them A-arms..


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> And some places would have done the alignment anyway.... smh.



Most places would only do the allignment after they replaced various other parts that were "broken."


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

No, control arm is what the spendal mounts to. It keeps the tires vertical


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Hows that for useles oops????


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Control arms are attached to the frame and the spindle. Control arm bushings will fail but usually after several years of service. You have a upper and lower control arm shaped almost like an A Some call them A-arms..



Ah, ok.  Maybe I should go ahead and replace mine while I am busy replacing the idle arm.  According to Youtube there is also a fitting/attachment piece I will have to replace when I swap out the idle arm.......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Control arm or A-arm


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> No, control arm is what the spendal mounts to. It keeps the tires vertical



You guys are making me nervous.......keep namin' parts I ain't replaced yet.  This GON get expensive.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know much about GMC, but I wanna say I remember those older trucks having a steering component mount to the frame and it would break off, needing to be welded back on or something.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ah, ok.  Maybe I should go ahead and replace mine while I am busy replacing the idle arm.  According to Youtube there is also a fitting/attachment piece I will have to replace when I swap out the idle arm.......



Probably the "drag link"


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

....I guess it's still a lot cheaper than buying a new one......


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm seeing a common theme here with folks having problems with their vehicles.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

If the spendal is bad, your wheel will fall off. Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

suspension flop?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Danged it


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't know much about GMC, but I wanna say I remember those older trucks having a steering component mount to the frame and it would break off, needing to be welded back on or something.



This'n is a 2001, not sure if it has anything welded to the frame.  Hope not.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

I just did brakes on my truck...about $100 total which included pads and rear rotors


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> suspension flop?



You got suspended Nitram???


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

From what?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy still working on his stand.



J'all notice the white PVC pipe coming out tha bottom?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

hate to know what a shop would have quoted..probably $400


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2015)

I have my control arm fluid changed out every 3k miles


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm seeing a common theme here with folks having problems with their vehicles.



My truck is fine, it's the danged mechanics working on it that I have a problem with


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

that stand is high dolla!!  and it's got a urinal


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P = Fancy pants hunter man.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

He does have a yernal in it. It's made out of copper and about the size of a bathroom drinking cup. I lol'd. No way I could hit it. Told him I'd just go off tha porch.


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> that stand is high dolla!!  and it's got a urinal



you cain't hide money............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

gona need a spetic tank for that yourinall  ...dont look like its up to code


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm having problems with my ol ford right now. Got a light coming on that says fuel level low.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope that's a water line and not a drain line. Lol


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He does have a yernal in it. It's made out of copper and about the size of a bathroom drinking cup. I lol'd. No way I could hit it. Told him I'd just go off tha porch.



you have bathroom drinking cups?..........

odd.........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> J'all notice the white PVC pipe coming out tha bottom?



You need to fix all the washouts in yer road. You'll spill your macchiato enroute to said stand..


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

That stand wouldn't pass inspection if billy was inspecting it.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I've had a check engine light on in my truck for two years, I checked it and the engine is still there. Smh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

warning though...i wouldnt ever let mattech get in that one.  Who knows what he would do to that urinal.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> You need to fix all the washouts in yer road. You'll spill your macchiato enroute to said stand..



That's only about 150 yards from camp. We don't hunt much farther than that so we always just walk.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Jk, the light is on because of a bad gas cap, we don't have emissions, so I ain't gonna pay $20 for a stupid gas cap.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Spell check fixed it, at first it said machete... lol.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> warning though...i wouldnt ever let mattech get in that one.  Who knows what he would do to that urinal.



Lol


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

lol-ed...^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Jk, the light is on because of a bad gas cap, we don't have emissions, so I ain't gonna pay $20 for a stupid gas cap.



You put black tape over the light didn't you???


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> you have bathroom drinking cups?..........
> 
> odd.........



Water cooler cups. I Stoled them from work.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop ...


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

No, I took the bulb out


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

I let mattech in my mesh seat ladder stand one time and he peed the seat...he gets skeered when deers come by


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I asked you not to say anything.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I prob grabbed the wrong kinda steerin fluid once after it started leaking.  Thinkin that is what casued it and its eatin up the seals.  I have had problems before with the pump so its still unda warrenty


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If I can do brakes... You can too.. JB. They ain't hard atall



I used to do brakes but I stopped.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

good morning boss money


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I think I prob grabbed the wrong kinda steerin fluid once after it started leaking.  Thinkin that is what casued it and its eatin up the seals.  I have had problems before with the pump so its still unda warrenty




Put some lucas power steering treatment in it, the stuff is like tar. It will seal it up good.


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Put some lucs power steering treatment in it, the stuff is like tar. It will seal it up good.



Im gonna stop and get some on the way home


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey jb, chexh with mw80, he is a mechanic, and a darn good one. He would probably be willing to do a little work on the side for ya.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Im gonna stop and get some on the way home



I've used it several times. You don't want it to be ran straight I try and keep a good 50/50 mixture of it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey jb, chexh with mw80, he is a mechanic, and a darn good one. He would probably be willing to do a little work on the side for ya.



Oh yea, hadn't thought of him.  I met him not too long ago, nice fella, but, he may still be upset that I haven't made it to his church yet


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to do my own brakes and it took me forever to stop doing them.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I used to do brakes but I stopped.



I don't get it.......what do you mean?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Hows that for useles oops????



Yall are ruining Bo$$' birthday with all this useful talk.. Odell dun ate his gift now yall do this to him.. Smh-ing


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Yall are ruining Bo$$' birthday with all this useful talk.. Odell dun ate his gift now yall do this to him.. Smh-ing



I have no idea what you mean about useful talk. Me and mattech were blowin smoke. I dunno what jb is talkin bout..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday BO$$!!!! I hadn't tolt ya yet...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Bruno, can you fix jb's truck??


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

I do know that if a truck don't crank, you can sometimes take a 2x4 and whack the gas tank to make it start.......had an old fella tell me to try that once and it worked, then I paid somebody a lot of money to replace to fuel pump.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Carp


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mudflap?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Crap


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Go back away.. Nitram


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I do know that if a truck don't crank, you can sometimes take a 2x4 and whack the gas tank to make it start.......had an old fella tell me to try that once and it worked, then I paid somebody a lot of money to replace to fuel pump.



I showed a guy that once. He carried a hammer in his truck for a year until he let me fix it. lol...


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Bruno, can you fix jb's truck??



Nope Im useless, except for checking jugs that aint mine


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Go back away.. Nitram



oops= jealous, flophater.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

awww i stolt oops's flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> Nope Im useless, except for checking jugs that aint mine



You gonna get in trouble doin that Bruno.. Just go at night if ya have to..


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> oops= jealous, flophater.



Only when nitram wins cuzz he's a cheater.. Prolly checks people's jugs and noodles too.



Nitram4891 said:


> awww i stolt oops's flop



Yes.. Yes you did


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

when i was a youngin i once checked someone elses' crab trap


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> when i was a youngin i once checked someone elses' crab trap



catching crabs will get you in trouble to


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

...


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> when i was a youngin i once checked someone elses' crab trap



That's a good way to get sprayed with a jet ski by a posse


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> catching crabs will get you in trouble to



This post made me itchy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

yeah they dont mess aroudn with those..it was a night though and we was hongry..we only took bout 6 of em to eat on the beach we wasnt supposed to be camping on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That's only about 150 yards from camp. We don't hunt much farther than that so we always just walk.



Could you build one a little closer?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a feeling I should be working.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Fixing to head down to Nashville to check out a Catfish joint called Caney Fork Valley. I think it is right by Shopryland.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh well, it passed


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Have fun Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

If it is good I will bring yall some back. I checked, they do have cold Beer. Hey it's my birfday.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If it is good I will bring yall some back. I checked, they do have cold Beer. Hey it's my birfday.



Don't worry bout us BO$$!! I'll hold down the fort here, you go and enjoy your Birthday!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

BO$$ Leavin Flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Now


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Wasn't even a challenge!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Booyah


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Boono


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fixing to head down to Nashville to check out a Catfish joint called Caney Fork Valley. I think it is right by Shopryland.


You deserve a Grouper tonight B0$$.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Boono


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 2, 2015)

Going to get me one of them flops one day


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I just came by a bunch of women prisoners cutting grass. Going to turn around, be right back.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just came by a bunch of women prisoners cutting grass. Going to turn around, be right back.



Need pics when u get back


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just came by a bunch of women prisoners cutting grass. Going to turn around, be right back.



 It's prolly guys with long har and mullets....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

The female warden made me leave. They was all giving me the love eye too.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

They was looken at me like I was a steak and they ain't had lunch yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

Musta been some of them them convicts from the Home for Blind Criminal Wimmins.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

You got an address for this place?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That's a good way to get sprayed with a jet ski by a posse



I ror'd rong time. Watch out for that posse of future Billy "recruits."


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

I used to have to spend a lot of money fixin' my truck all the time. Then I realized it was a Chevrolet and traded it. Now I don't have to work on my truck all the time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to have to spend a lot of money fixin' my truck all the time. Then I realized it was a Chevrolet and traded it. Now I don't have to work on my truck all the time.



Mud can confirm this.


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

that jug thread is funny........
we set bush hooks in the Ogeechee river. Set in the afternoon, check them after it gets good and dark and then again right after day break in the morning...never had anybody check ours or mess with them......I think fishing folks around here have a different fishing etiquette than them lake folks......


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

long Billy post^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 2, 2015)

billy got a little tipsy and had a hard time at the ATM


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Get a good mechanic and trust them. 99% of the time they are not trying to rip you off, and i've seen brand new parts bad. alot lately.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Going to help out with pops building a buddy a 496. Cant wait to hear that beast run,  the roller cam has almost 800 inches of lift.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

They gonna put it on a dyno after , really interested in seeing some numbers.


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

now?


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

danggit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wazamatter Dirt?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 2, 2015)

hey dert feed that dog


----------



## karen936 (Jun 2, 2015)

whatd I miss


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I ror'd rong time. Watch out for that posse of future Billy "recruits."



Thing I can't figure is.. If you're so tough.. Why get your posse involved? Handle it. I had to walk away from that one. I'd hate for him to get his crew after me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> hey dert feed that dog



Pssst, Krun, thats his goat, dont say nothing though, he's real sensitive about that.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I ror'd rong time. Watch out for that posse of future Billy "recruits."



I had to go find what this meant to understand it. Now I'm Ror-ing long time.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Going to help out with pops building a buddy a 496. Cant wait to hear that beast run,  the roller cam has almost 800 inches of lift.



That should put down some serious numbers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, I think hollering, "hey, those are my jugs I put out, leave them alone," might be more effective than a jetski bath.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thing I can't figure is.. If you're so tough.. Why get your posse involved? Handle it. I had to walk away from that one. I'd hate for him to get his crew after me



There could have been minor embelleshments to the original story.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy never could run a atm.. That reeb shot oft like a rocket.. Lol's myself


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> There could have been minor embelleshments to the original story.



I call the entire story BC.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That should put down some serious numbers.



Cant wait to see, should be too much cam for what he's doing, but i've always wanted to see someone else go real big before i tried it should be in a 600 cubic inch motor but we'll see. I'll look at the cam tonight but i think it said around 270's and 280s in the duration@ .050. It ought knock the bottom out!!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant wait to see, should be too much cam for what he's doing, but i've always wanted to see someone else go real big before i tried it should be in a 600 cubic inch motor but we'll see. I'll look at the cam tonight but i think it said around 270's and 280s in the duration@ .050. It ought knock the bottom out!!!!!



He'll find every loose bolt shortly... lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I call the entire story BC.



What does BC mean oops? tell me please. lol


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

devil post^^^


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Bull carp


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> devil post^^^



for real look again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> that jug thread is funny........
> we set bush hooks in the Ogeechee river. Set in the afternoon, check them after it gets good and dark and then again right after day break in the morning...never had anybody check ours or mess with them......I think fishing folks around here have a different fishing etiquette than them lake folks......





You know as well as I do why nobody messes with set hooks or anything else over there and on the `Hoopee. Remember who them folks are, and their history for the last 185 years.   

`Scuse me for interuprin` ya`lls thread.


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You know as well as I do why nobody messes with set hooks or anything else over there and on the `Hoopee. Remember who them folks are, and their history for the last 185 years.
> 
> `Scuse me for interuprin` ya`lls thread.



yep......I know very well, seen some of it first hand


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> yep......I know very well, seen some of it first hand



Dert, You done gots in treble messin with limb lines???


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Man the money shot thread is killin me..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm gonna cook sumptin tonight and post tomarra..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

But for now.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm just gonna


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop it!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

And there it is!! Greatness Achieved ^^^^...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 2, 2015)

Cyl...


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I just woke up!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey nut they said hurtful things
about your pic


----------



## karen936 (Jun 2, 2015)

that was one big snake


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Sloop.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I hear it all the time krun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Woooo



Glad you wasnt Banded like they said TP


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I hear it all the time krun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Every day somebody asks me "You caught anymore Snakes?".


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 2, 2015)

Rainin!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

benben, you caught anymore snakes?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad you wasnt Banded like they said TP



Me too, mud! I would have mist you!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I just read through the comments on that one again krun, they had me lolin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> benben, you caught anymore snakes?



Yes and I kilt them!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

That one lady wanted my address!


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

what snake?


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2015)

who is ben ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> who is ben ?



he's the snake catcher?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Link?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody caught any snakes lately?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Never figgered jugs would be so controversial


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't like spiders, or snakes . .


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have know idea what y'all are talking about?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw a blade of grass and a cotton tail reminded of the time I drank some wine and set sail on a ship with no name. Time 6:01


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

Benben a snake killer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guth


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Still at werk in atlanter.  Ugghhhhhh


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Who? Whoooo? Who cooks for you?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

The wife the wife cooks for me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

Me and oops going catelyn Jenner style


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Post pics, Mm.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

If you squint, oooops looks like Hannah from the DirecTV commercial.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Mm looks like Mikey cyrus


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Quack looks like Bruce jenner


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

lol Mm


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

That's my new tat yall like it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't like toes


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Thats a nasty toe


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Bigs got a little toe for such a big dude


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm as tall as I am wide


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

With calves the size of tree trunks


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Kenny u see them hawgs I kilt with that noisy AR


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Wiooooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> quack looks like bruce jenner


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 837787



First.....Check the neck!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm cookin myself some shrimp and grouper. Kentucky wonders and taters on rice , and some creamed squash. Sounds like the old folks Sunday dinner.  And a reeb or two.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone know a good Garth brooks song not friends in low places mig


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Tghought you had that flop fish hawk.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 2, 2015)

Fish be floppin Scrapy


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

LDave thanks for the package my wife called me and asked what the heck did I get that for laugh out loud 


Thanks I will post pics when I get home b


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I must have missed sumthin.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Me tooo


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm lost


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

It said Bigs all ova it..............you're welcome.........


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Dave.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm trying to tell you there is no good Garth songs, bigs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello Matthew.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

I showed up in boots.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

TP can you make JB a new Pittman arm?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I guess a guy named Pittman invented the Pittman arm.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Make em say uuggghhhh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

That chic with velvet hands is a good song


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 2, 2015)

Much too young is a goot one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't get nuttin past mt . .


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I like Chris Gaines better


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Two pina coladas?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> TP can you make JB a new Pittman arm?



I'm not sure why JB would have a Pittman arm. That don't make me no sense.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Shameless?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I think a guy named Pitman invented it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not sure though.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy needs a new arm.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Woo


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Freeze


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Now let me clear my throat


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Laff out load.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy done cause an uproar with his pet wolf.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Like to have me a few wolves to run around the house. These coyotes ain't keeping the deer in check like they should.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

I want one of them big ones like on Game of Thrones..................maybe a dragon too..............


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Did you put a trailcam on that new fence recipe T.P.?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

We had a big ol bad German shepherd when we was kids, one day a Malamute jumped in the back of our truck and whupped our dog something bad. In his own truck...........


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I didn't, Scrapy. But the deer shore have kept clear of it. I don't have a single deer track in it. I heard them down there blowing at it several times though. This is the first time I've ever got anything to grow without deer eating it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I didn't, Scrapy. But the deer shore have kept clear of it. I don't have a single deer track in it. I heard them down there blowing at it several times though. This is the first time I've ever got anything to grow without deer eating it.



Can you post a link to the supply list? I'm losing some sleep guarding the garden.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Its tricky to rock or rhyme, that's right on time it's tricky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Quack?




Yo.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Yo yo yo


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I was really hoping you were coming over Saturday.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey cklem


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was really hoping you were coming over Saturday.





Me too bro, hopefully there'll be a next time.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

We meet up eventually bro


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks good T


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Billy needs another bat tree fer his truck, now he knows where to get one.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

I throwed this up in a couple hours and a couple hundred bucks, scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Back from the Catfish place. Food was okay.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Poly wire and poly rope and some cheap post and you're goot to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Yall done blowed the screen up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

That's better.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Did I miss anything, aint read back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a flood warning for Tifton while ago, on my phone. Ain't rained a drop in Chula.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

You ain't mist nuttin,  KD.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I got a flood warning for Tifton while ago, on my phone. Ain't rained a drop in Chula.



Are you sure? Have you checked the rain guage thread?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Are you sure? Have you checked the rain guage thread?



I better go check!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Uh oh! I got the mysterious smile! Ooops?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I better go check!



Go check! There's some very good info in there!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Uh oh! I got the mysterious smile! Ooops?



That wasn't aimed at me?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Go check! There's some very good info in there!



No one has posted from tifton. No help.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Did go by Bass Pro and picked up an electronic coyote call. I  would have got out of there with it too if it hadn't went off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

If it ever rains at my place, I will shoot strait to the gauge thread.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hope you had a good birfday bo$$!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ordered a catchers mitt to catch up medium oops in bullpens cuzz he was eatin up my palm.. We tried it out and it is a sweet glove.. Came in and ate dindin and afterwards.. Lil oops wanted to chunk some softballs.. Walking barefoot back to the same spot in the side yard.. A copperhead is sitttin mid way from the mound to the plate headin from my flowerbed towards the woods.. Luckily I cut the grass today and he was kinda floatin on top.. Yelled for lil oops to grab my hoe and she comes back with my pick axe.. Cut me down bout three feet on how close I had to get.. Keep in mind I'm no fan of any snake. Clipped him on the first hit and he's strikin now and I'm strikin out.. Bout 4 misses.. Destroyed my yard. Then realized I had his back quarter pinned and he was still very much alive.. Lil oops.. Get my hoe.. Here comes the garden rake.. Finally mangled him with the rake. I'm still on edge. No more bullpens at dusk for the oops family


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I got to warsh sum cloths. Cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I mostly just walked around in there starring at my smart phone.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ordered a catchers mitt to catch up medium oops in bullpens cuzz he was eatin up my palm.. We tried it out and it is a sweet glove.. Came in and ate dindin and afterwards.. Lil oops wanted to chunk some softballs.. Walking barefoot back to the same spot in the side yard.. A copperhead is sitttin mid way from the mound to the plate headin from my flowerbed towards the woods.. Luckily I cut the grass today and he was kinda floatin on top.. Yelled for lil oops to grab my hoe and she comes back with my pick axe.. Cut me down bout three feet on how close I had to get.. Keep in mind I'm no fan of any snake. Clipped him on the first hit and he's strikin now and I'm strikin out.. Bout 4 misses.. Destroyed my yard. Then realized I had his back quarter pinned and he was still very much alive.. Lil oops.. Get my hoe.. Here comes the garden rake.. Finally mangled him with the rake. I'm still on edge. No more bullpens at dusk for the oops family



LoL... oops needs to have a garden implement class with the other oops'.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol! Congrats ooops!


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall done blowed the screen up.



Me too Wat wong?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

didn't rain today in Tackoie.  But it did last night.

Garden is looking goot.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

If lil oops woulda known where my tracta keys was.. I coulda pinned him down with my bucket.. Prolly a good thing cuzz Ida show nuff tow up my yard on that joker.. Benbens snake was way bigger than mine


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy burfday Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ordered a catchers mitt to catch up medium oops in bullpens cuzz he was eatin up my palm.. We tried it out and it is a sweet glove.. Came in and ate dindin and afterwards.. Lil oops wanted to chunk some softballs.. Walking barefoot back to the same spot in the side yard.. A copperhead is sitttin mid way from the mound to the plate headin from my flowerbed towards the woods.. Luckily I cut the grass today and he was kinda floatin on top.. Yelled for lil oops to grab my hoe and she comes back with my pick axe.. Cut me down bout three feet on how close I had to get.. Keep in mind I'm no fan of any snake. Clipped him on the first hit and he's strikin now and I'm strikin out.. Bout 4 misses.. Destroyed my yard. Then realized I had his back quarter pinned and he was still very much alive.. Lil oops.. Get my hoe.. Here comes the garden rake.. Finally mangled him with the rake. I'm still on edge. No more bullpens at dusk for the oops family



lol Well he at least he didn't bring you one of those hand spades.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

oops,  I think you are suppose to stomp on them with yo sneekers on.

or barefoot would work too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank yall, bout out of them birfdays with a 6 as the first number.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> lol Well he at least he didn't bring you one of those hand spades.



This is my little girl who has garden tool identification issues.med oops woulda brought da hoe


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Cant wait to try new electronic call on some coyotes.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 2, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> oops,  I think you are suppose to stomp on them with yo sneekers on.
> 
> or barefoot would work too.



Lol... Lil oops .. Go grab daddy's Nikes!

Pappy hit it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops, thats why I always yell... 

"Brang me a gun!"


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> This is my little girl who has garden tool identification issues.med oops woulda brought da hoe


 Where was he?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy birfday Bo$$, I never know when for real.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops..  2 words.....


flip  flops


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

real man's snake stomping shoes right there... Ima tellin' ya


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2015)

Nut, U catch any snakes ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Boss... I got me one of them electronic coyote callers, but I ain't kilt a song dog yet with it.


Reckon I should take it outta da box?


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Oooops, put a collar on it and start a thread about somebody killing your pet snake.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy birthday again B0$$ . Hope you do good with that love call.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Boss... I got me one of them electronic coyote callers, but I ain't kilt a song dog yet with it.
> 
> 
> Reckon I should take it outta da box?



Gonna try mine tomorrow Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't tell T though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2015)

Evening, Gents.
Well, we are 565 registrations away from our 100,000th member. Excluding bots, spammers, and banned bro's, of course.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Oops hit a home run with a copperhead


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Getting crowded in here.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Well ain't that something


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been celebrating bo$$'s birfday.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

How is the son in-law bige


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Oops hit a home run with a copperhead



Sounds like he had a full count and some foul balls before he connected.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Would u look at that


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

I was being nice bama


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Gents.
> Well, we are 565 registrations away from our 100,000th member. Excluding bots, spammers, and banned bro's, of course.



Is there gona be a prize for the 100,000 th?   Maybe there's promotional items in the works.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

He said he was breaking up with my daughter now I like him


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I still feel bad about shooting that hog out from under him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is there gona be a prize for the 100,000 th?   Maybe there's promotional items in the works.



Spider ring, candy whistle, or stale fruitcake?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Who's got a birfday coming up? I need to celebrate tomorrow too


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I still feel bad about shooting that hog out from under him.


 My great grand daddy had three horses shot out from under him but never a hog.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Odell don't like my coyote call, nor does any of the neighbors dogs.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Spider ring, candy whistle, or stale fruitcake?


  Maybe the screen would pulsate? For a few minutes.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Woooo, finally home, only a 14 owa werk day.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Odell don't like my coyote call, nor does any of the neighbors dogs.


 You done gave it away to all the coyotes in your neighborhood now B0$$.  You gona have to try it out in a different neighborhood.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

He said he is mad at you Matt said you stolt his hawg


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

If I'd a known he never kilt nothing before I wouldn't have even taken the gun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

Matthew- hawgstealer


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Did u see my post ld


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

What's up Dave?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

Bo$$ and Biggs have incoming mail from hera........


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy birthday Bo$$, Merry Christmas Biggs..........


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

I just booked a condo for PC in July. First real vacation in a while. July18-25. anybody else gonna be there?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Uhh


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

May hafta


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Spider ring, candy whistle, or stale fruitcake?



fruitcake don't get stale


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2015)

I like the rum ones.......


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

What did you get for you're birthday bo$$?


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I like the rum ones.......


 From Claxton.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

Mark, my daughter will be 28 tomorrow.

party away


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 2, 2015)

mark just gets the rum, and throws the cake away


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What did you get for you're birthday bo$$?



Beside the love call.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What did you get for you're birthday bo$$?



My wife done got me every accessory for a cell phone known to man. I even got a camouflaged holster for it.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't lay it down, KD.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy birthday to little pappy


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife done got me every accessory for a cell phone known to man. I even got a camouflaged holster for it.


 Even apps like Osearch so you can keep track of that big shark?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife done got me every accessory for a cell phone known to man. I even got a camouflaged holster for it.



  Sounds like a good woman bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm off tomorrow. Gonna celebrate pappy's daughters bday starting about 3pm. Gotta be useful till then


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Gonna fire up the Akorn and drink reebs. Hadn't done that enough lately. That's my form of relaxation when it's not deer season


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Play ball in the backyard with short mag while waiting  to take the meat off the smoker


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm gonna celebrate. Mag being off tomorrow!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

That's why I work 50 hrs per week


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Play ball in the backyard with short mag while waiting  to take the meat off the smoker



Watch out for buggy whips,


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Snakes gonna take the world over.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Watch out for buggy whips,



???


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2015)

Wooooo..


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Don't lay it down, KD.



My sons made a bet, about whether I lose it or break it first.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Not if mig can help it bo$$.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Its a deadly snake mag!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Snakes are the one thing that I'm scared of


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

I had too many close calls as a kid


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Its a deadly snake mag!


And the fastest snake alive other than a hoop snake. Put a black racer to shame.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Killed two copperheads in the house


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonder if my new caller has a snake call on it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

When I'm walking to the deer stand when it's dark, I'm almost shaking even with snake boots on


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if my new caller has a snake call on it.


 If it's got a buggy whip snake call on it you would have all the ones from south Ga up there tomorrow night if they can hear that far.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> When I'm walking to the deer stand when it's dark, I'm almost shaking even with snake boots on


 That's why I don't watch horror movies. I ain't scared of nothing.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

I drink snake venom to keep wrinkles away


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's why I don't watch horror movies. I ain't scared of nothing.



I don't either but I remember being horrified by snakes as a kid


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Glad I went to pew out the back bedroom window just so. The clip was empty. Now it's full. Minus one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

It does have a mouse call. Now why in the world would anybody want to call a mouse?


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

HAnnah and her horse is on tv again....


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I drink snake venom to keep wrinkles away



I keep some good corn liker around the house in case I get bit by a snake.......I keep a snake in my pocket


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I don't either but I remember being horrified by snakes as a kid


 I was scared of Black Panthers when I was a kid but ya'll say there ain't none.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

You must be watching the Braves jB . I just saw same commercial


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm still scared of heights and wasps. We ain't got go heights around here but wasps are for real.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I was scared of Black Panthers when I was a kid but ya'll say there ain't none.



I believe in black panthers scraps


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You must be watching the Braves jB . I just saw same commercial



Yup....I think that is my favorite of them so far.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 2, 2015)

There in the trail cam forum all the time


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It does have a mouse call. Now why in the world would anybody want to call a mouse?


? because there are more mouses than coyotes and they scared you get bored??


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I was scared of Black Panthers when I was a kid but ya'll say there ain't none.



When I was a kid ere'body saw them but me.  I eventually reconed they were seeing something, but it weren't no black panther.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Just dont think I care much about shooting a mouse.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

Gooooooood ness


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

The mouse call if to keep elephants away.


----------



## mattech (Jun 2, 2015)

I need a fish caller


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

I am an expert mouse hunter


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Killed two copperheads in the house



Moving day.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

Jimmy is trying to get guth replacement parts for his smoker as a Ty


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Just last weekend B0$$ my buddy was doing jaybird calls by mouth. Getting great response. I could send it to you because I made a recording of it on my cellphone.  No video. Just the call. Maybe you could copy it to your new fangled caller.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 2, 2015)

I tolt him ifn he don't deliver he done


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I will call a Black Panther in and shoot him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Just last weekend B0$$ my buddy was doing jaybird calls by mouth. Getting great response. I could send it to you because I made a recording of it on my cellphone.  No video. Just the call. Maybe you could copy it to your new fangled caller.



Were the jaybirds eating his pecans.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just dont think I care much about shooting a mouse.


 I did not want to shoot them jaybirds that showed up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will call a Black Panther in and shoot him.



I bet hils would clean it for nic!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

When I get through calling it will look like a zoo out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll call fish out of the river.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Were the jaybirds eating his pecans.


 They are premature pecans right now. Probly would later this Fall. We just watched them is all.

I might turn into a jaybird watcher the rest of the summer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I will take all my guns and all my knives and all my shoes.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I'll call fish out of the river.


 Call a hog out from under a fellow. He wants his saddle back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

That way I will have them.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That way I will have them.


 don't put them down Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I always wanted a stuffed Possum.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonder if a taxidermist could make me A stuffed buzzard eating a dead stuffed possum?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

I could put that display on the wall in our den and surprise the wife. She will be very happy.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I'll call fish out of the river.


 I might send you an audio of me calling dogs. I am a very good dog caller and you don't need to amplify it much. I might take laryngitis  is all.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if a taxidermist could make me A stuffed buzzard eating a dead stuffed possum?


Use a armadillo stead of a possum. They stuff themselves.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

I am a good dog caller. I even call in strays and other folks yard dogs.

But I don't check their jugs and noodles. That ain't Kosha around hya.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

got no Aramadillos here, but we got plenty of possums.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

I even called in a half wild hog one night calling dogs.  My voice is so plaintive and alluring.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Specially while beating on a pan and yelling "come get your fareena."


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> got no Aramadillos here, but we got plenty of possums.



Possum flops 
for you B0$$ bein that it's your birthday and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Your birthday suit was not stripedy pants and plaid shirt was it? 

They are still talking about it at Charleston. You might have set a new fashion.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Your birthday suit was not stripedy pants and plaid shirt was it?
> 
> They are still talking about it at Charleston. You might have set a new fashion.



I must edit that. Strippedy shirt and plaid pants.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Who saw me?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

K is in hera.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> got no Aramadillos here, but we got plenty of possums.


 B0$$ , I'll mail you a straight possum dog but he started trashin on armadillos.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

Mo fun dan callin mouses.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 2, 2015)

Way past my bedtime!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Used to know an old guy up here that possum hunted year around. He loved to eat them and Had Possum Hunter wrote  on one side of his back window and a County Boy can Survive on the other side. I ask him one day didn't he mean Country. He said yeah, that's what it says. Believe or not his name was Billy Mack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Who saw me?



You ate at Hymens between 12:38 and 1:40  PM.  The best resturaunt downtown I might add. Good old jewish family and a coon hunting fool such as my self. They said they aint't seen nothing like you, not even New York City touristest, since 1960s .  They gon a have a town meeting with the folks that do go to the Paris Fashions. You seem to set the trend wherever you go B0$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonder if they liked my miss match socks.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if they liked my miss match socks.



They did not comment on that. Probly like checking some body's jugs and noodles, just ain't Kosha 'round hya.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if they liked my miss match socks.



I wash and starch and iron myown clothes and underwear.  Every few weeks when I have a visitation I get my socks matched up. I cannot do that nor check myownself for ticks anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's why I don't watch horror movies. I ain't scared of nothing.





Scrapy said:


> I'm still scared of heights and wasps. We ain't got go heights around here but wasps are for real.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

sexmohowas


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Cause, Like I said. Wasps are real.  I'll walk in any jookjoint and ain't scare or coonhunt all night by my lonesome.

There is this dangum patch of palmettos over run with lepricons  that drink my liker in my toolbox that I avoid. But , I ain't scared. I just avoid.


----------



## Scrapy (Jun 3, 2015)

I am convinced that a lot of that troughy buck hunting is just in one's imagination. Wild stuff ensues.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2015)

juanmohowa


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 3, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 3, 2015)

Wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 3, 2015)

Ready


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2015)

Hay......


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 3, 2015)

Heigh UB #333 just had to post sumpn. Cat fishn others noodles is good sport. Sometimes you can get a gar


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mownin


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2015)

Mornin. Won't be long thin'n 'ill be ova


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm just now going too bed


----------



## mattech (Jun 3, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

what i miss last night???
morning


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Cat fishn others noodles is good sport. Sometimes you can get a gar



Don't know why anybody would even put ou tthey own, what with folks leavin' em all over the lake all the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's like, communal juggs.  Just help yourself, but only take whatcha need.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mournin.?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nite k!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bout closing time.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Last call


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

I said morning


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Can you hear me


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone there


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

What?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Mmmmyellow


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh well


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Gone?


----------



## bigelow (Jun 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2015)

dis juan bout dun.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

somebody stick a fork in this un


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Its all over but the cryin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bigs got the last flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

This sausage bisquit sho is good... off topic


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Fuzzy would of not been happy if he came by the shop yesterday, there was pieces of snake everywhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

moccasin was in the wrong place wrong time


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

did errybody go back to bed???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Bigs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mark?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nut nut?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Honkey?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

dirt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Matt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hils?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ooooops?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Boss?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mt????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Who else i forget


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

Somebody start a new one


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2015)

flop


----------

